# Places where the CBD isn't called "Downtown"?



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

What cities call their central business districts something other than "Downtown"? Downtown seems to be so common and so synonymous with the central business district that people tend to overlook that it means "down at the south part of town" or likewise.

I know some places call their central business districts "the Financial District". Toronto is one city that does this for their skyscraper area.

Philadelphia calls the CBD "Center City". It seems to indicate that it's more in the middle, not at the lower end of the city (like New York City's Downtown is).

My city, being close to Philadelphia, also calls it's CBD "Center City" like Philly. Unlike Philly, however, it also gets called "Downtown" plenty of times.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

I think you'll find that only North American cities call their CBD downtown. The rest of the world calls it the CBD or city centre. In Australia it's the CBD.


----------



## Greens! (Feb 13, 2006)

In Charlotte, they call it Uptown.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK, it's Cheung Wan or *Central*

http://www.pbase.com/accl/hong_kong


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gappa said:


> I think you'll find that only North American cities call their CBD downtown. The rest of the world calls it the CBD or city centre. In Australia it's the CBD.


Not all. San Francisco for example calls it Financial District. Another case is New York. There are two major CBDs in Manhattan, Financial District (downtown) and Midtown.

In some cities, CBDs lie outside the city centre such as La Defense in Paris.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

In many small towns here (under 1,000), downtown refers to main street.

Edmonton calls the CBD downtown, however the CBD is not the entire downtown.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Midtown Manhattan is pretty much the NYC's CBD of the 21st century.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> HK, it's Cheung Wan or *Central*


It's not _Cheung Wan_, but *Jung Wan*, which roughly means 'central place'


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> It's not _Cheung Wan_, but *Jung Wan*, which roughly means 'central place'


When I look at it, there is really no perfect translation of romanizing Chinese names or terms. Just like in Kung Fu, there's Kung Fu or Gung Fu. Or Wing Tsun, Wing Chun or Ving Tsun. Or Nanking, Nanjing

In some maps, it's spelled Cheung Wan instead of Jung Wan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> When I look at it, there is really no perfect translation of romanizing Chinese names. Just like in Kung Fu, there's Kung Fu or Gung Fu. Or Wing Tsun, Wing Chun or Ving Tsun.
> 
> In some maps, it's spelled Cheung Wan instead of Jung Wan.


For Mandarin names, there is an *official* translation that is now used throughout the world which is called Hanyu Pinyin. For Cantonese names, it is more subjective, but if you know Cantonese, 'cheung' is not the same as 'jung' as in Central. The first word in the name Cheung Kong Center is not the same as the first word in the name Central. The closest pronounciation is to 'jung', so your source is wrong.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> For Mandarin names, there is an *official* translation that is now used throughout the world which is called Hanyu Pinyin. For Cantonese names, it is more subjective, but if you know Cantonese, 'cheung' is not the same as 'jung' as in Central. The first word in the name Cheung Kong Center is not the same as the first word in the name Central. The closest pronounciation is to 'jung', so your source is wrong.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-06/30/content_344262.htm

Here's a page where Central is pronounced *Chung Wan*. Anyway, that's all. One thing, HK doesn't call its CBD downtown. In fact another name for Central is *Victoria* which is seldom used today.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

We have The Loop


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-06/30/content_344262.htm
> 
> Here's a page where Central is pronounced *Chung Wan*. Anyway, that's all. One thing, HK doesn't call its CBD downtown. In fact another name for Central is *Victoria* which is seldom used today.


In most maps and tourist reference material, 'Central' is used and not the Chinese name. Hence I wouldn't place too much reliance in what you find as the English name of Central's Chinese name. *Victoria* is not used by the locals even during the colonial era despite the fact that it is listed in maps. The name *Victoria* does not only include Central. It actually goes west into Sheung Wan. If you walk one of the trails that go from the Peak towards HKU, there is actually a marker on the trail that shows Victoria's boundary.

A lot of Chinese cities don't use the word 'downtown'. Shanghai uses Puxi (west of the river) and Pudong (east of the river). Guangzhou's new financial district is called Tianhe, while Shenzhen's new business district is called Futian.

Seoul, however, calls its historic business district _Chung-gu_, which roughly means the same as 'Central'. However, there is another business district on the south side of the Han River, which they call _Gang-nam_, which means 'south of the river'.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

In Sydney, it's the "city" to most people.

In Osaka, it's just Umeda or Namba.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

In Australia i've found if people are planning on going to the CBD they'll usually say:

"I'm going to the city" or "I'm going into town".


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, in Australia we usually say "I'm off to the city" of whatevers.
Canberra city is reffered to as "Civic"


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When I look at it, cities such as London or Singapore use "City" to call their CBDs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Although the historic city centre for London is 'The City', some attention has shifted to Canary Wharf. When I was living in New York, the commute inbound would constitute going 'into the city'.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> We have The Loop


THe Loop is still callled Downtown.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

most non American cities dont call their CBD downtown.


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

This occurs in Indian Cities
the place with high office FSI has its own original name depending on the city

And in Canada, Mississauga's central area is called Mississauga City Centre, although some people may call it Downtown Mississauga


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

sebvill said:


> No big city in Latin America calls its CBD downtown.
> 
> Most downtowns are city centres, while CBD are relative new disctricts:
> 
> ...


True:

San Juan - Hato Rey "Golden Mile"

We don't call our CBD "Downtown".


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When I look at it, the term "city centre" is usually referred to the CBD


----------



## WawaY[625] (Jun 4, 2006)

in the philippines, the downtown is usually the old part of the city,most of the new businesses/buildings are outside the downtown

for example, metro manila's CBD are in Makati and Ortigas (whilst manila is the downtown). In Cebu, the downtown is rather old and blighted and the new high rise buildings are in Uptown and at the Cebu Business Park. Davao's San Pedro and CM Recto area (downtown) dont have much high-profile businesses anymore as many have moved outside the old district to move to newer business districts (Pryce Business park) add to that the newly developed Riverfront Corporate City

so yes, in the philippines, esp the major cities, Downtown=old and CBD = business parks


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

WawaY[625] said:


> in the philippines, the downtown is usually the old part of the city,most of the new businesses/buildings are outside the downtown
> 
> for example, metro manila's CBD are in Makati and Ortigas (whilst manila is the downtown). In Cebu, the downtown is rather old and blighted and the new high rise buildings are in Uptown and at the Cebu Business Park. Davao's San Pedro and CM Recto area (downtown) dont have much high-profile businesses anymore as many have moved outside the old district to move to newer business districts (Pryce Business park) add to that the newly developed Riverfront Corporate City
> 
> so yes, in the philippines, esp the major cities, Downtown=old and CBD = business parks


There really no such word as "downtown" in Manila. There are historical and economic cores. Manila is more the historical core while its neighbouring cities are economic ones. In fact, alot of Filipinos look at Makati as "downtown" because its the main CBD and a centre of economic activities especially in business, finance and trade. Ortigas on the other hand serve as "midtown" or a secondary CBD just like Century City is to Los Angeles.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> When I look at it, the term "city centre" is usually referred to the CBD


Wrong generalization. Many historic cities have city centres away from the CBD, such as Beijing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> In *The Cities Book*, HK was nicknamed "City of Lights". The difference between HK and Paris is, Paris' lighting is more the traditional / romantic type. HK is more futuristic.


That reference is not well-known among locals. Hong Kong has been referred to as *Pearl of the Orient* all these years. Those who have gone through the local schools should recall that from social studies class.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

In San Diego, we call our "CBD" Downtown.

























in Latin America most people call their "CBD" City Center" or center, I heard that in Mexico city they called their CBD Distrito Financiero (Financial District), they have two financial districts, one called Reforma and the other one is called Santa Fe..
"Santa Fe (Financial District) in Mexico City


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I think Latinamerica is a very...very different region of the rest of the world, specially the cities here in Venezuela, where doesn't exist a CBD, really the entire city is a strange mix between zones with this condition and others. 

Only a group of zones in city eastern could configure a CBD, and is called The Gold Mile because you can find there the majority of financial buildings, the stock exchange, some malls and high price condos. *


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> That reference is not well-known among locals. Hong Kong has been referred to as *Pearl of the Orient* all these years. Those who have gone through the local schools should recall that from social studies class.


It has but alot of cities around Asia have the same claim like Shanghai and Manila. 

I don't know about local school but I studied in an *international* school so we were taught differently. Local based though.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> It has but alot of cities around Asia have the same claim like Shanghai and Manila.
> 
> I don't know about local school but I studied in an *international* school so we were taught differently. Local based though.


There are different tiers of international schools. Some are geared specifically towards expats but there are a bunch of local ones with local curriculum catering for those who don't want to be in the public system.

Pearl of the Orient is a very famous expression for Hong Kong and has been around for decades already. Whether other cities lay the same claim is quite irrelevant. There may be more than one Pearl of the Orient.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> There are different tiers of international schools. Some are geared specifically towards expats but there are a bunch of local ones with local curriculum catering for those who don't want to be in the public system.
> 
> Pearl of the Orient is a very famous expression for Hong Kong and has been around for decades already. Whether other cities lay the same claim is quite irrelevant. There may be more than one Pearl of the Orient.


I said it in alot of threads that the international school I studied at was *low cost* catering to minority youths. Interntional schools like HKIS or GSIS cater to students of expat parents and are much more expensive.

BTW, some of the expat teachers in these schools look at Central as "downtown" especially those from HKIS


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

WawaY[625] said:


> in the philippines, the downtown is usually the old part of the city,most of the new businesses/buildings are outside the downtown
> 
> for example, metro manila's CBD are in Makati and Ortigas (whilst manila is the downtown). In Cebu, the downtown is rather old and blighted and the new high rise buildings are in Uptown and at the Cebu Business Park. Davao's San Pedro and CM Recto area (downtown) dont have much high-profile businesses anymore as many have moved outside the old district to move to newer business districts (Pryce Business park) add to that the newly developed Riverfront Corporate City
> 
> so yes, in the philippines, esp the major cities, Downtown=old and CBD = business parks


*This is similar to Latin America...it could be a Spanish legacy of "urban planning style" or something??* :dunno:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> BTW, some of the expat teachers in these schools look at Central as "downtown" especially those from HKIS


Would they be so aware of Hong Kong while they rest within their expat bubble? 

I wouldn't believe in misinformed opinions that defy the historic reality and context even if they come from so-called intelligent minds.

Hong Kong's historic city centre is actually in *Sheung Wan*, where the British first landed and the mass populace stayed as the British colonial rulers enjoyed the cooler hillside homes. Now, *Central* is the financial district.


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

Unsing said:


> In Japan city center of any major city is called 都心(=heart of the city).
> 下町(=downtown) usually means historical center.


Most Japanese cities I know use the name of the major train station or neighborhood name to denote the center city - for example:

Tokyo: Shinjuku, Tokyo (station), Shibuya; there is a "downtown" (shitamachi) which is the old central part of the city;

Osaka: Umeda, Nambu

Nagoya: Nagoya Station, Sakae

Sapporo: Odori, Sapporo Station, Susukino

I rarely heard people use the term "heart of the city" in those areas...


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London's Financial area is usually known as the city or the square mile, while London's entertainment and shopping district is known as the West End.

When people talk about going in to the shopping and entertainment area of London, they often refer to it as going up west or to the west end, whilst going to the financial area would be the city or even square mile.


----------



## Kozlotz (Jun 14, 2007)

In Kraków (old capital city of Poland) there`s "Rynek" , means market square. Probably in all of polish cities the centrum is the same like downtown, and there`re known as "śródmieście". 
Regards from Białystok, Poland


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Austraarabian said:


> Sydney - we say "city" people probably wont even know what u r refering to if u said "down town" here


That's the same deal here in Brisbane.

Everyone here says "City". At least 99% of the population.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

svs said:


> THe Loop is still callled Downtown.


Only to people outside of the city. To everyone _within_ the city limits, it's called the Loop. To people in the suburbs, going anywhere within the city limits is "going Downtown".


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

Throughout the whole UK any name applied to the city centre is unofficial with the exception of Milton Keynes... the centre of which is technically called 'Central Milton Keynes' and London, which has 'the city' however, confusingly 'the city' is just a part of a larger London city centre which includes Westminster, Kensington, Chelsea, Southbank, Soho, Holborn and more.

The word downtown is well understood and used colloquially, though most people will just call it 'the city centre' 'the town centre' or 'town'


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

We dont have anything like CBD. businesses are spread out in the whole city,mixed with residential areas.However,they are more common along major roads,but still throughout the city. The "the city" refers to the historical centre here.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Downtown errr so American.........


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Downtown sounds better.. :tongue2:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

In Los Angeles' case, it's Downtown Los Angeles but there are lots of little districts:

Finanical District
Old Bank District
Arts District
Jewlery District
South Park
Bunker Hill
City West
Little Tokyo
Historic Core
Temple Beaudry
Figueroa Terrace

Aside from Temple Beaudry and Figueroa Terrace which nomally isn't a part of downtown and is rarely used in normal conversation, all the other areas are often asked for by name. But overall, it's just called Downtown LA. And it's interesting to note that even though Los Angeles has many 'downtowns', it's 2 main CBD (Downtown LA and Century City) are not called 'uptown and midtown' like other cities with 2 or more CBD's.


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Here we call it "Microcentro"...*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

zenith said:


> Downtown errr so American.........


I thought it was Canadian? People who live downtown tend to break it down abit more by neighbourhood or intersection. I might say, I'm heading to the Village, or meet me at Bloor and Yonge on the northeast corner. City grids allow for that kind of referencing. If I leave downtown for the suburbs, I might say I'm heading back to the city....but that is mainly a mentality of central city dwellers who don't consider anything outside of downtown part of the city.

Downtown is, however, the dominant term.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Threehundred said:


> In Los Angeles' case, it's Downtown Los Angeles but there are lots of little districts:
> 
> Finanical District
> Old Bank District
> ...


The Financial District in Downtown LA is where both the concentration of skyscrapers and business activity takes place. 

Century City on the other hand serves as an alternate CBD. But its close location to some of the upscale areas in the city makes it a more ideal location to set office compared to downtown.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

In Germany, people just say Zentrum. This includes the historical centre and the main shopping areas. Alternatively, people often just say "Stadt" (city) when they go from the suburbs to the centre.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I notice some Swedish cities use 'Gamla Stan' (or some form of it) in their city centre. Is that Swedish for 'city centre'? I noticed the term in Stockholm and Malmo.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

In Sydney we call it, "the city" for example,

"I am going into the city on Wednesday"
or
"I am going into town on Wednesday"


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

goschio said:


> Alternatively, people often just say "Stadt" (city) when they go from the suburbs to the centre.


Same goes for the Netherlands >>> 'Stad'


----------



## meerkat (Aug 26, 2007)

In London people usually say either 'i'm going up town' or 'i'm going into town'. We don't say downtown.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Portugal:Centro da Cidade (City Centre) or Baixa (Downtown), in my hometown, we use both for exactly the same place, sometimes using one sometimes the other one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like it how in HK, our main CBD is simply called *Central*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

When referring within friends, we usually say "You heading to town later?" (whereby we mean anything from Central to Causeway Bay), even though we don't exactly live in the suburbs...


----------



## weareanidiot (Mar 28, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> I notice some Swedish cities use 'Gamla Stan' (or some form of it) in their city centre. Is that Swedish for 'city centre'? I noticed the term in Stockholm and Malmo.


"Gamla Stan" means "The old town" and is used mainly in Stockholm, and to a lesser extent in Malmö. In general we say "stan" (the city) or centrum. As in Budapest, Swedish cities don't usually have CBDs; city centres are a mix of residential, commercial and civic buildings.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

carlisle said:


> Throughout the whole UK any name applied to the city centre is unofficial with the exception of Milton Keynes... the centre of which is technically called 'Central Milton Keynes' and London, which has 'the city' however, confusingly 'the city' is just a part of a larger London city centre which includes Westminster, Kensington, Chelsea, Southbank, Soho, Holborn and more.
> 
> The word downtown is well understood and used colloquially, though most people will just call it 'the city centre' 'the town centre' or 'town'


It's somewhat Ironic that English Singer Petula Clark had a hit in the 60's
with her song Downtown :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Tokyo
downtown area (center of Tokyo)　
GINZA, MARUNOUCHI, NIHONBASHI, YULAKUCHO, HIBIYA, ROPPONGI, AKASAKA,etc.

newly developed city center of Tokyo
SHINJUKU, SIBUYA, IKEBUKURO, UENO/ASAKUSA, OSAKI/SHINAGAWA, ODAIBA, etc. 

downtown area that is one size smaller than a newly developed city center.
KICHIJOZI, MACHIDA, TACHIKAWA, HACHIOUZI, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Osaka
downtown area 　
MOTOMACHI, UMEDA, NANBA, SHINSAIBASHI, KITASINCHI, NAKANOSHIMA, 
FUKUSHIMA, etc. 

newly developed city center
TENNOUZI, KYOUBASHI, etc.


----------

